# please help with 1987 Stanza S.W.



## sunshine755 (Jul 13, 2006)

I started having problems while it was running. I would loose all power...radio, lights would dim etc. and it wanted to die, I would give it more gas for a few seconds and it would clear up. Now it only starts when it wants to. We checked for fuel...all is good. However, it does not always get spark. Sometimes it does and then it starts but will die on it own if let idle. When it doesn't spark, it only turns over. I have replaced the plugs, rotor and cap. I checked for spark from the coil and again it is only intermittent. What else can I do? Thank you for the help.


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

check the coil with a ohm meter to see if the coil is bad


----------

